
DoubleTake by FiLMiC Pro captures multiple iPhone camera footage simultaneously - pssflops
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/doubletake-by-filmic-pro/id1478041592?ls=1
======
phillipseamore
I thought they were going to support recording all cameras at once (IIRC that
was demoed at the iPhone 11 launch).

~~~
pssflops
From what I can glean of this Verge article [0], it seems two cameras is the
maximum possible at this time.

[0] [https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/28/21083583/filmic-
doubletak...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/28/21083583/filmic-doubletake-
ios-app-released-download)

------
pssflops
I take no ownership of this but found it an insanely cool free app that shoots
a single video with multiple cameras.

